# Meet my new addition



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been wanting a rat for a while now, ever since I saw one at a friends house and fell in love with her. I have been looking about for one, tried a couple of places/breeders I could likely get to but they had none, so I phoned a few of my 'local' [email protected] up on monday to see if they had any baby rats in,and got lucky with one of them. A 2 hour bus ride on Tuesday and I now possess the most wonderful little rodent I have ever had. She is so friendly and loving, I was amazed that the girl in the store, instead of putting her in a box quickly like they do with hamsters so they don't get a chance to escape, simply put her on her shoulder to go and fetch a carrier! She has been on my shoulder for the past 3 days, practically all day, and she simply stays there whilst I go about the house, ironing, feeding the dogs, doing the cleaning etc. She spends the evening watching Emmerdale and Corrie with me, running about on my shoulders and the sofa. In all the rodents I have owned I have never had one that actually wants to stay with a human properly unrestrained - I can see why people say rats are addictive now, I am well and truly hooked! And I know most of you don't approve of buying from [email protected], and I am likely to get stick for buying her there, but I've never had any problems with them that you all seem to get. All the animals look well cared for, never overcrowded, underfed/watered, and the staff are always friendly, helpful, polite and if they don't know everything about every animal there, they will always find someone who does. The only thing I can say negative about them is that they're quite expensive. Also, it is the only way I can get rodents, I don't drive and no-one will take me miles upon miles away to a breeder for a hamster I can get at the pet store on my own.

Anyway, here is Tia:



















Yeah I know Rats like company, but I have never owned one before, so only wanted one. And no, [email protected] did not sell me a single rat, I lied and said I had another at home. IMO she is fine on her own, she is out most of the day with me, and I honestly think it is better that I have only one who is out on my shoulder for hours about the house, than giving her less attention/exercise cos I have another one that needs letting out.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

she is not fine on her own, she needs a friend it is cruel to keep a lone rat 
please please get her a friend, you need to put her NEEDS before your wants

also has she got a cage rather then the carrier she is pictured in


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Awww she is lovely! 

IMO rats are OK on their own as long as they get plenty of free roaming and interaction. My first rat was the last one in the pet shop and he lived til he was 3, he had free range of my room up until the last couple of months when I moved home, he even once came to the shop with me as I'd forgotten he was asleep in my hood!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Rats don't 'like company, they NEED it. I used to have a lone rat, and she changed for the better when I got a pair of friends for her. I will point out that this was a rat that was with me for every single hour I was awake. Rats are social animals, and techincally, you are breaking the law if you keep her on her own as the Animal Welfare Act states that animals must have the freedom to display natural behaviour. You are not a replacement for same species company. Lone rats are often neurotic and clingy. It's not good for them, and it can really shorten their already short life.

A pair of rats is not a lot more work then a lone rat. You'll probably need to get a bigger cage as [email protected] know beggar all about housing rats, and have probably sold you a cage that's too small. Have a look at the Cage Calculator. You want a cage that is at least big enough for 3-4 rats, as the cage calculator over estimates for smaller cages, and rats need a lot of space anyway. Some that are easy to get hold of and big enough for a pair are the Savic Freddy 2, the Ferplast Furet Plus and the Ferplast Jenny.

Is she being fed on the [email protected] rat nuggets? If so, I'd change her on to a mix of some sort. A good commercial one is Bephar Xtra Vital, or you can make your own (google Shunamite diet). Rats can and do get bored of foods that taste the same in every mouthful. If you want to stop selective feeding then make sure she doesn't have constant access to food. You should feed enough to last for 20 hours, so she has a starve period of 4 hours every day. This period should be during her active hours.

Most people have a problem with [email protected] not because of their staff (which can be pretty shocking), but because of where they get their 'stock' from. They come from Rodent farms. If you can imagine a puppy farm but for small furries then you've got a good idea of how they're run. I don't know about you, but I do NOT want to be supporting that.

You should of done your research before getting your rat. She needs a friend at the very least.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Poison girl thank you, that is exactly how I feel. Why if she is out most of the day does she need another rat? She'd hardly see it so what'd be the point? And if I had more than one to see to she'd get less time spent with her. I got my rabbit a friend cos you can't keep a bun with you for too long so she would have gotten bored/ lonely on her own. But Tia spends most of her day on my shoulder quite happily so she won't get the chance to get lonely. 

She has a very temporary cage for now until I can get her a ferplast furat plus cage, hopefully next week. I am moving stuff around in the shed so everyone is a bit 'make-do' atm. Those pics I have put up were what I took on my iPhone on the bus journey home which is why they aren't brill. I bought the carrier when I bought her so I would have something to transport her about in around the place, that would be better than a cardboard pet carrier.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I got Alice off a lovely lady who felt like you that it was nice but not essential for her to have rat company, she was played with, had a nice cage, and was fed well. The owner really was kind but Alice was suffering, when she finally realised how she was suffering she looked for a new home for her, within a few days of her living here she was a happy rat, she blossomed with the company of others and positively glowed when she was first groomed by my girls. There was an immediate change in her, she stopped hiding, she stopped biting and she started being a rat, they are not people they are rats and although they are happy to interact with people they also need to be with rats. Im sorry if it seems like people are ruining your intro of your beautiful girl but its only because we want you to understand how important it is that she has company, if [email protected] have realised it that should tell you how basic that need must be.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

What's the point in getting another rat? You don't speak her language. What if I took you and threw you in a room of friendly chinese people? Yes, they're friendly so they're not going to hurt you, but you don't understand what they're saying and they don't understand you. You would feel isolated and lonely. That is how you rat will feel. She will appreciate your company, but she needs same species company for her mental and physical well being. It has been proven that lone rats are less healthy and live shorter lives.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

I can only repeat what others have already said, rats NEED company full stop, your reason for not getting her a friend are very selfish IMO.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

congratulations on your new rat  i love rats i miss having them .personally as with all my animals i have 2 of the same well in me cat case i have 6  lol .but personally i would think about getting another just so she has a companion obviously a female because you will end up with hundreds lol but good luck in what ever you decide


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Nearly all of my animals (exept the dogs) have been from pet stores, mainly [email protected] I have never had a problem with any of them. The only pet I wouldnt get from one is a rabbit, as they can bite and kick hard if unsocialised, so I prefer one from a breeder who has handled it since the second it is old enough. Sorry but not everyone lives within an hour of a rescue/breeder. We have no choice but petstores. Noone is gonna take me 100 miles costing £30 in petrol for a hamster/gerbil I can get for £6 at the pet store when I'm shopping on a Saturday. And what happens if you get to the rescue/breeder and they tell you that you can't have one of their babies cos your cage is like 5" to small for their liking, least the store won't turn you down. I'm sorry but I'm glad there are petstores, if there wasn't wouldn't have had hardly any of the wonderful pets I have had over the years. Buying from a breeder is ok if you can get to one or for a puppy, but for a hamster? Yes rodent farms aren't right (same as puppy farms), but there's thousands of animals out there who aren't treated right, but you can't do something for all of them. Someone can buy a pet from a centre and mi-treat it, whereas someone else could get one out of a petstores tank and treat it better than anything, you can't worry about the world - you'd never sleep. I dont like the though of chickens having their necks snapped and cut to bits, but I'm still gonna eat a chicken burger for dinner tomorrow. And sorry, but no I am not getting another rat, I wouldn't be allowed one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> Poison girl thank you, that is exactly how I feel. Why if she is out most of the day does she need another rat? She'd hardly see it so what'd be the point? And if I had more than one to see to she'd get less time spent with her. I got my rabbit a friend cos you can't keep a bun with you for too long so she would have gotten bored/ lonely on her own. But Tia spends most of her day on my shoulder quite happily so she won't get the chance to get lonely.
> 
> She has a very temporary cage for now until I can get her a ferplast furat plus cage, hopefully next week. I am moving stuff around in the shed so everyone is a bit 'make-do' atm. Those pics I have put up were what I took on my iPhone on the bus journey home which is why they aren't brill. I bought the carrier when I bought her so I would have something to transport her about in around the place, that would be better than a cardboard pet carrier.
> 
> ...


OK now I'm mad...

Just because there is worse in the world it doesn't make buying from rodent farms ok, your comparisons are fickle 

If you have no intention of getting her a friend (you should have researched this BEFORE buying a rat, and this is one of the reasons I will be glad when pet shops stop selling animals) then you have only one choice, find her a home that will get her a friend.

Having a pet is a privilege not a right.....
If you can't offer everything needed to allow that pet to be happy and comfortable then you shouldn't get the pet *SIMPLE *

I would love to have a dog again, but I'm not in the situation to have one right now, so guess what?????

I DON'T HAVE A DOG :mad2:


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sorry, but this winds me up. You knew in the first place that rats need company, yet you bought a lone rat. You're told that she needs company, you come up with some poor excuse that she doesn't need ratty company because she has you. They you say you can't get another one because you're not allowed. 

If you wanted a solitary animal, why not get one that is solitary by nature. You could of got a hamster of any variety as they naturally live by themselves. IMHO, you should either get her company, or consider rehoming her. Even though you don't seem to understand, keeping a rat by itself is cruel. See my above post and think about how you would feel in a similar situation. 

Using the excuse that you can't get to a breeder or rescue doesn't really cut it. Did you contact any? Many will offer transport if you ask them. And if rodent farms aren't right, then why is it right to buy their produce? You might be helping that one rat, but think about the doe that will have yet another litter, and the litter that could be sold to any idiot to be mistreated. Pet shops perpetuate the idea that pets are a commodity, and I will be very happy when they stop selling live animals.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

She is a lovely rat Colliewobble, but it does sound like you have not thought things through very well. If you had done research on rats before getting one you would know that rats need company and it isn't fair to keep them alone - even a few hours alone is the equivalent to a few weeks of a rats life. The fact that you lied to a member of [email protected] about having another rat indicates that you knew it was wrong to have just one. With the size of cage that you are buying, I can't see why anyone that you live with would mind you having one more rat when it is going to considerably improve it's quality of life and the cage that you have is big enough - it's not like you would need a second cage. Rats are very social, so no matter how much time you spend with them it isn't the same as them having another rat. And besides, you have 2 shoulders, you could always carry one rat around on each shoulder if you are worried about one being left on it's own in the cage


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

"If you have no intention of getting her a friend (you should have researched this BEFORE buying a rat, and this is one of the reasons I will be glad when pet shops stop selling animals) then you have only one choice, find her a home that will get her a friend."

YOUR mad now???excuse me but I am absolutely fuming. How dare you dictate to me that I have to get rid of my pet to someone else!! "Have no choice" do I? Says who? As far as I am aware this isn't a dictatorship country, no Hitlers or Stalins, so why the Hell should I???! I AM NOT ALLOWED another rat, had enough trouble convincing them to let me have one. Dogs are meant to live with other dogs but plenty of people have only one dog cos that's all they can manage AND WANT. My friend has a single rat and hers is fine, and another couple of friends have had single rats and guess what? Theirs were fine as well. No wonder people leave this forum, if they 'step out of line' they've had it. All ganged up on. The lady who came on here asking for advice on rehoming her rabbit, and Roboski Fan who was simply making a comment on the number of pets someone had spring to 
mind. Not everyone can do things 'properly', doesn't mean their pets should be taken from them. Someone beating their dog/cat - yes should be taken away. Loved pet who is well kept and looked after but on it's own? Oh yeah we'll remove it from a loving home and it can be one more filling up the rescue centres I'm sure the police have much better things to do than go after people who only have one pet. And I doubt the animal right bill gives a stuff. Someone I know reported somebody for mistreating their dog by keeping it tied up outside all day, they got the RSPCA to it who said they could do nothing, it was fine cos it was fed/watered. So really doubt they'll be too bothered about a single rat


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

If you don't want to be 'ganged up on' then consider what sort of forum on. We take out pet care very seriously, and when someone knows that something like a rat NEEDS company, but they decide in their infinate wisdome that they're better on their own... well, it's not a supprise if you get up out noses. 

I stand by what I said. She needs a friend or you should rehome her to someone who'll give her company. And as to the stories about your friends having lone rats that seem alright... you can't ask a rat if it's feeling stressed, lonely or unhappy, but if you do your research then it's obvious that they must be feeling some sort of distress because they are a social species. She's probably about 8-12 weeks old, so imagine taking a 10 year old child and sticking it in a cupboard for the rest of it's life. Do you think it would be a normal, well adjusted human being?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

colliewobble said:


> "If you have no intention of getting her a friend (you should have researched this BEFORE buying a rat, and this is one of the reasons I will be glad when pet shops stop selling animals) then you have only one choice, find her a home that will get her a friend."
> 
> YOUR mad now???excuse me but I am absolutely fuming. How dare you dictate to me that I have to get rid of my pet to someone else!! "Have no choice" do I? Says who? As far as I am aware this isn't a dictatorship country, no Hitlers or Stalins, so why the Hell should I???! I AM NOT ALLOWED another rat, had enough trouble convincing them to let me have one. Dogs are meant to live with other dogs but plenty of people have only one dog cos that's all they can manage AND WANT. My friend has a single rat and hers is fine, and another couple of friends have had single rats and guess what? Theirs were fine as well. No wonder people leave this forum, if they 'step out of line' they've had it. All ganged up on. The lady who came on here asking for advice on rehoming her rabbit, and Roboski Fan who was simply making a comment on the number of pets someone had spring to
> mind. Not everyone can do things 'properly', doesn't mean their pets should be taken from them. Someone beating their dog/cat - yes should be taken away. Loved pet who is well kept and looked after but on it's own? Oh yeah we'll remove it from a loving home and it can be one more filling up the rescue centres I'm sure the police have much better things to do than go after people who only have one pet. And I doubt the animal right bill gives a stuff. Someone I know reported somebody for mistreating their dog by keeping it tied up outside all day, they got the RSPCA to it who said they could do nothing, it was fine cos it was fed/watered. So really doubt they'll be too bothered about a single rat


because your wants are so so so much more important then her NEEDS huh?

please put the rat first, they NEED rat company, even the pet store told you that, that has to say something to you! you lied to get a lone rat

please STOP being a selfish brat (yes you really are) if you cant get her a friend i suggest you either rehome her, or return her and if you must get a solitary animal like a syrian hamster, or a male mouse

rats NEED rat compamy, they CRAVE rat company
without rat friends they live shorter lives
and she will never be truly happy on her own

please i implore you, put her needs before your wants, when we take on these animals we take on huge responsiability.
and by law you are obliged to provide social animals same species company


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> If you have no intention of getting her a friend (you should have researched this BEFORE buying a rat, and this is one of the reasons I will be glad when pet shops stop selling animals) then you have only one choice, find her a home that will get her a friend.
> 
> YOUR mad now???excuse me but I am absolutely fuming. How dare you dictate to me that I have to get rid of my pet to someone else!! "Have no choice" do I? Says who? As far as I am aware this isn't a dictatorship country, no Hitlers or Stalins, so why the Hell should I???! I AM NOT ALLOWED another rat, had enough trouble convincing them to let me have one. Dogs are meant to live with other dogs but plenty of people have only one dog cos that's all they can manage AND WANT. My friend has a single rat and hers is fine, and another couple of friends have had single rats and guess what? Theirs were fine as well. No wonder people leave this forum, if they 'step out of line' they've had it. All ganged up on. The lady who came on here asking for advice on rehoming her rabbit, and Roboski Fan who was simply making a comment on the number of pets someone had spring to
> mind. Not everyone can do things 'properly', doesn't mean their pets should be taken from them. Someone beating their dog/cat - yes should be taken away. Loved pet who is well kept and looked after but on it's own? Oh yeah we'll remove it from a loving home and it can be one more filling up the rescue centres I'm sure the police have much better things to do than go after people who only have one pet. And I doubt the animal right bill gives a stuff. Someone I know reported somebody for mistreating their dog by keeping it tied up outside all day, they got the RSPCA to it who said they could do nothing, it was fine cos it was fed/watered. So really doubt they'll be too bothered about a single rat


You can be as fuming as you like, if you hadn't bought a lone rat and refused to get her a friend my comment wouldn't have been needed 
I don't care about half your post tbh because it is completely irrelevant (really not sure why you bought the RSPCA up for, I couldn't care less about them)

You are a very selfish person if you chose to keep a single rat because of YOUR circumstances.

I will repeat:- If you can't offer a pet *everything * that they need to live a happy life then DON'T get the pet in the first place.

I have seen what happens to loan rats mentally and TBH I never want to have to see it again but I have a funny feeling that I will see more in the future due to irresponsible people....


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

She has lovely markings 

The rats at college used to always be eager to get out their cage when I fed them, my own fears let me down but I didn't realise they could be so friendly.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Grace-lily, thank you. No rats aren't scary, my mum said when I said I was gonna get a rat ' urgh horrible thing, don't bring it near me". An hour after bringing her home she was running around on my mums shoulders whilst we were watching Neighbors. She is honestly the best rodent pet I've ever had. I won't be without one again that's for sure - but one at a time so it gets my undivided attention 

BTW I can't help notice that whilst your all so keen to argue with what I've posted, noone seems to be mentioning those members who were frightened off the forum after just one thread


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> Grace-lily, thank you. No rats aren't scary, my mum said when I said I was gonna get a rat ' urgh horrible thing, don't bring it near me". An hour after bringing her home she was running around on my mums shoulders whilst we were watching Neighbors. She is honestly the best rodent pet I've ever had. I won't be without one again that's for sure - but *one at a time so it gets my undivided attention *


Your poor rat :mad2:


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm new to rats and I'm not going to dictate to you What you should and shouldn't do, I really don't think I need to. The fact you lied to pets at home shows in itself you knew what. YOu were doing was wrong. I have had 2 lone rats in the past before the days of the internet and web forums. Now I have 2 males and the difference I see in them is phenomenal. I love to watch them play together, it literally makes my heart soar. Cheesey I know but it really is amazing to see them play and snuggle together. Please please reconsider about getting another. People aren't trying to be mean to you, but this is a pet forum and we are all concerned with the animal welfare more than 'making friends'. 2 takes up no more space than one and you get twice the rattie love x


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

And I dont want a Syrian hamster, the last one I had was totally evil, and I already have one anyway. Dont want male mice again either thanks, as they absolutely stink to high heaven- they made the entire shed reek.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> Grace-lily, thank you. No rats aren't scary, my mum said when I said I was gonna get a rat ' urgh horrible thing, don't bring it near me". An hour after bringing her home she was running around on my mums shoulders whilst we were watching Neighbors. She is honestly the best rodent pet I've ever had. I won't be without one again that's for sure - but one at a time so it gets my undivided attention


So you *want* your pet rat that you claim to love to suffer mentally because she has no company of the same species? It seems like it...

Rats don't want your undivided attention. Even if you spend all the time you can with them, you still have other commitments such as work/ school/ your other pets etc. She will still spend MOST of her time by herself. And remember, and hour to us is more like a day or a week to a rat. They NEED company as you physically CAN'T provide the same level of compainionship to your rat as another rat can. They need this to function properly.

If you want a pet that can be kept by itself, why did you chose a rat when you KNEW they need company? Seems a little obtuse...

I'm starting to think you're some kind of troll.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

And I'm starting to see why those 2 members didn't stick around long. I didn't want a sodding lecture, I came on here to show others pictures of my new pet seeing as your all supposed to like animals. I dont need nor have to listen to this. Know what most people do when others start having a go? Ignore them. That's exactly what I'm gonna do. To those of you who havnt leapt down my throat, thank you for you comments. To all you do-gooders, if all your gonna do is insult me and demand that 'I must get rid of my pet' you can bloody well **** off.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

If you post pictures and say 'she's an only rat, I lied to the petshop to get her' then you are going to piss people off. It's not really a suprise. And you knew better when you went to buy her. If you'd been a complete newbie to the world or rats then people may of been a bit more understanding. As it is, you knew better and I still think you are extremely cruel to keep a highly social animal such as a rat by itself.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

You know what, it's a public forum and everyone is entitled to theirs own opinion. You yourself have acknowledged that you know its wrong to keep a lone rat. Unfortunately in life you are not going to like others opinions. DOesn't mean you tell them to f off, that's just plain rude. We care about the welfare of your rat.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Jesus i cant win. I only said I lied to the shop or you lot would be slating me for liking [email protected] when the evidence is there if they'll sell a lone rat. So I told the truth and I still get slated . Like I said I can't win. But I don't have to listen to you either so...


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

1. Never said it was wrong to keeps single rat.
2. You demand I get rid of my pet I'm gonna get pissed off
3. Yeah, you 'care about her welfare' so much you want me to give her away!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> 1. Never said it was wrong to keeps single rat.
> 2. You demand I get rid of my pet I'm gonna get pissed off
> 3. Yeah, you 'care about her welfare' so much you want me to give her away!


1. You obviously thought it through, to lie to the staff at [email protected]
2. No one has Demanded anything, All I can see is good advice from others.
3. We all do care very much. We want you to get her a friend and if you can't then to do the right thing by letting her go to a home where she can be kept with other rats
4. Your attitude stinks. Not just what you have said to other members but the way you have spoken about your other pets!!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> 1. Never said it was wrong to keeps single rat.
> 2. You demand I get rid of my pet I'm gonna get pissed off
> 3. Yeah, you 'care about her welfare' so much you want me to give her away!


1) You know it's wrong to keep single rats unless they is a very good reason e.g extreme eggression. Your girl is a baby, and you've never seen her interact with another rat. Besides, cases where rats can't live with other rats are very rare indeed,

2) Nobody has demanded you rehome her. We have suggested it would be better for the rat in question as she is going to lead a very lonely existance with you.

3) Yeah, you're right. It is in her best interests to go to someone who has a clue. We're not suggesting you give her away to any Tom, Dick or Harry. You can rehome them through this forum to people who's posts you can check.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> Jesus i cant win. I only said I lied to the shop or you lot would be slating me for liking [email protected] when the evidence is there if they'll sell a lone rat. So I told the truth and I still get slated . Like I said I can't win. But I don't have to listen to you either so...


You can't win because *you* chose to keep a social animal alone for* your * benefit.

If you had come on and said you bought a pair of rats from [email protected] I can guarantee you would have had a different response.
You lied to the staff because you knew you wouldn't be sold a rat if you hadn't, surely if a petshop like [email protected] (who are all about the profit margin) isn't willing to sell lone rats without someone being dishonest then this should ring alarm bells.

I really am bemused by your attitude, because quite frankly it sucks. This isn't about what we think is right or wrong this is about scientific fact. Lone rats suffer from depression, self mutilation, stereotypical behaviour (like weaving, head bobbing, obsessive grooming and the list goes on).
Two rats take up no more room than one rat, two rats don't smell any worse than one, two rats take up no more time than one rat, so personally I can't see your problem..

If you had come here after buying a lone rat because you didn't know any better then I for one would have approached this thread completely differently, but you didn't *you* chose to buy one and then tell us to [insert expletive here] off when we try to explain that rats need company.

The whole idea of coming onto a public forum is to talk to like minded people and to learn from others that have far more experience, just because your "friends" have lone rats doesn't make it ok when you know better....


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

1 you can get your pet from wherever you like as far as I'm concerned as long as you look after it.

2 I never told you to get rid of your rat, I suggested it would be happier with a friend.

3 yes I care about her welfare that's why I suggested you get her a friend, not that you get rid of her.

4 again, I am not dictating just asking simple questions. Why get so angry. If you knew we were going to tell you to get another rat and you knew you were going to tell us we were all wrong and your rat was so happy by itself why bother saying anything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

i don`t know much about rats even though i always kept them in pairs myself and never had a problem , can`t understand for the life of my why you had to lie to get her from pets at home , which is one of the worst places on earth you could buy a pet from imo , poor quality bred pets bred to supply and demand , usually from animals that are farmed  bit like supporting a puppy farmer when you buy animals from that place


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

To the op, if you are finding it hard to admit it would be better to have another rat I dont blame you, this thread has become very heated. Where she came from isnt ideal but you definately arent in the minority as the majority of people buy from pet shops unfortunately. As far as getting her a friend goes, it wont make her less human orientated, in fact when she gets older she may develop behavioural problems due to frustration. If you would like me to get together some links to show the need for company for a rat if that would help you to persuade your parents then I dont mind doing that for you, just send me a pm and I'll get on with it. Dont feel picked on by this though, if I had posted that I was keeping a lone rat people would have said the same, in fact years ago I picked up a rat for someone else who was collecting him off me (she owned other rats) and people on here immediately asked why I was keeping him alone. Dont come on this thread again if you dont want to back down, I cant blame you for that, its human nature, but please go off and research how important it is for them to have company, you sound from your first post like you really do love her so do it for her. My offer to find those links for you is still open, just pm me when youre ready.


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm not going to pretend i have knowledge of keeping rats, although i have been researching into getting a pair for over 6 months.

I just thought that i would direct your attention to the RSPCA 5 Freedoms. These freedoms have been copied directly from the RSPCA website, and i have not altered them in any way. I am not saying that the RSPCA with 'care about a single rat' as i think you mentioned, but these freedoms are used throughout to assess the animals welfare, whether this is within the RSPCA, or not

These 5 freedoms are used as an indication of the welfare of the animal, and i would like to direct your attention to freedom 4 'Freedom to Express Normal Behaviour' as this is the freedom that is being prevented in this circumstance. i will also make a point of saying that included in this freedom is to provide 'company of the animal's own kind'. As we have already established in this forum, this company has not been provided, and therefore the rat cannot express it's natural ratty behaviour. I would also like to point out, that in the wild, rats would not spend all day riding on a humans shoulder, they would be exploring their surroundings, climbing on things, running around the room etc.

As rats are social animals, i would also like to direct your attention to the less obvious freedom 5 'Freedom from Fear and Distress'. Although it is less obvious, your rat will be suffering from distress, which is why she is so dependant on you, as she does not have the comfort of other rats to reassure her, and show her how to still be a rat. This is similar to someone taking you as a baby, and only providing you with the company of wolves for the rest of your life.

As for the comment about you being unable to travel for miles to purchase a rat from a breeder, one thing i have noticed on this forum (and others) is that there is an amazing network of rat owners, and most of them seem happy to help move rats across the country if need be, with different people helping with different legs of the journey, as everyone knows that there are only a small selection of breeders, and that most people *would* struggle to get a rat from a breeder.

I am aware that this is quite a long post, so i thank you for your time reading it.



> The RSPCA Five Freedoms for Animals are:
> 1. Freedom from Hunger and Thirst
> By ready access to fresh water and a diet to maintain full health and vigour.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

@ bewitched: you didn't tell me to get rid if her, but others did.
@ b3rnie: noone 'explained' that rats want company, you all just went like a pack of dogs with a bone at me when I said I was definitely not allowed another rat. Of course 2 will be double the work, theyll both need time and attention - double the pet, double the work. And seeing as she is my first rat, why would I want more than one to start with? Would someone who has never owned a dog before buy 2 puppies at the same time? I don't think so, at least not until their used to them. And sorry, but if someone you've never met starts demanding you get rid of your pet cos your not keeping it quite to their liking, their gonna get pretty mad very quickly. it's like a stranger telling you that you have to move out of your house cos they don't like your wallpaper.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

N. Good for you i hope you both love each others company i've always wanted a rat after seeing and playing with a friend of mines which she got from p @ h i coudnt believe how intelligent and affectionate they were i cant. Get one because i cant trust one of my cats! Dont take any notice of what others think just do your homework and be happy with what you know good luck!!!!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. By the way where does it say on op post that she lied to p&h ???? Or have i missed something here? ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> @ bewitched: you didn't tell me to get rid if her, but others did.
> @ b3rnie: noone 'explained' that rats want company, you all just went like a pack of dogs with a bone at me when I said I was definitely not allowed another rat. Of course 2 will be double the work, theyll both need time and attention - double the pet, double the work. And seeing as she is my first rat, why would I want more than one to start with? Would someone who has never owned a dog before buy 2 puppies at the same time? I don't think so, at least not until their used to them. And sorry, but if someone you've never met starts demanding you get rid of your pet cos your not keeping it quite to their liking, their gonna get pretty mad very quickly. it's like a stranger telling you that you have to move out of your house cos they don't like your wallpaper.


Your attitude was the reason I just ranted, personally I feel you need to do sooo much more research on rats (why you keep relating them to dogs I will never know ). 
I have 5 rats in 2 cages at the moment, they come out for free range time at the same time as their cage mates and their cage takes exactly the same amount of time to clean regardless of how many are in there, so I stand by my statement that 2 rats take no longer than one rat to care for (and I've had rats for a very long time). 
I also think you need to put peoples comments into context the *only* reason I said you are best to rehome your rat (note this is for her sake) was when you flatly refused to get her a companion even after people had tried to explain why rats need company, so yes people did try to explain (I suggest you reread the thread if your having problems).

The fact that you stated in your first post with "I know rats like company" and "I lied and said I had another at home" tells me that deep down you know we are right and what you did was wrong.

I will repeat (as you seem to have a reading comprehension fail):-
Having a pet is a privilege not a right.....
If you can't offer everything needed to allow that pet to be happy and comfortable then you shouldn't get the pet *SIMPLE*

I won't be replying to this any more because my head is hurting, and I get fed up of talking to a brick wall.

I hope that either you see sense or that your girl doesn't develop sever issues due to your stubbornness....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I can only echo what everyone else has said, rats are a social animal that need the company of their own kind. She would be just as affectionate with a companion
The fact that you apparently lied in order to get her just illustrates to me why its high time that pet shops stop selling animals


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Superash said:


> . By the way where does it say on op post that she lied to p&h ???? Or have i missed something here? ?


very first post


> And no, [email protected] did not sell me a single rat, I lied and said I had another at home.


we didnt think we needed to EXPLAIN that rats need company as you have said you already know this in your very first post, but selfishly put yourself first


> Yeah I know Rats like company, but I have never owned one before, so only wanted one


and not one person has had a go at you for buying her from pets at home, we are outraged by your total disregard towards what she actually needs, even though you KNOW she needs a friend, please put her first

you need to get her a friend


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Superash thank you, and I will. I did actually say I had lied to [email protected] because I knew people on here would have a go at me for buying her there, (despite having no other feasable choice), in an effort to slate my saying it's ok to buy from there, so I felt it better that I say 'well actually they aren't as bad you everyone here makes out'. It has backfired horribly on me however, cos it's all been taken out of context. When I said on here I lied to them, I didn't outright say "oh I don't want another I have one already", all I did was when the girl was going through the checklist of how big she'll get, what to feed her etc, she asked me if I had any more rats at home, and I said yes as I was afraid they wouldn't let me have her otherwise. It was just a little white lie, same as when she asked me what sort of cage I had, I told her a furet plus even though I haven't actually gotten one yet. Again, I wasn't sure if they'd stop me bringing her home without a cage, so as I have a temporary set up and intend to get a furet plus next week, I told them a small lie. It's not really a big deal - its not like I said I have a huge cage for her to the shop, whilst fully intending keeping her in a hamster cage, it was just said to make sure I could bring her out of the store without any problems.

And why should petstores stop selling animals cos someone says something to them? They don't know if your telling the truth do they? How can they, how can any store actually know that a customer is telling the truth.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been reading the post and i'd like to say, i do indeed think you love your little rat very much, and you should get her a play mate as i think most animals need a same species buddy, (unless they don't like it). The only animal i dont keep as a duo is my dog, and that is because all my neighbours have dogs so she has them. Perhaps you should have waited until everything was set up until you got her. But you have her now and once you get your bigger cage you should get another as this would bring you and your rat more enjoyment
I'm not here to tell you to get rid of your pet and i'm sure everything else was just said in an angry moment, everyone just wants whats right for your pet and i'm sure you do to! Nobodys saying go out an buy her a friend tomorrow, but as i said you could once you get your bigger cage. I think she's a lovley little girl and i do hope you get her a companion and it all goes well for you!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> Superash thank you, and I will. I did actually say I had lied to [email protected] because I knew people on here would have a go at me for buying her there, (*despite having no other feasable choice*), in an effort to slate my saying it's ok to buy from there, so I felt it better that I say 'well actually they aren't as bad you everyone here makes out'. It has backfired horribly on me however, cos it's all been taken out of context. When I said on here I lied to them, I didn't outright say "oh I don't want another I have one already", all I did was when the girl was going through the checklist of how big she'll get, what to feed her etc, she asked me if I had any more rats at home, and I said yes as I was afraid they wouldn't let me have her otherwise. It was just a little white lie, same as when she asked me what sort of cage I had, I told her a furet plus even though I haven't actually gotten one yet. Again, I wasn't sure if they'd stop me bringing her home without a cage, so as I have a temporary set up and intend to get a furet plus next week, I told them a small lie. It's not really a big deal - its not like I said I have a huge cage for her to the shop, whilst fully intending keeping her in a hamster cage, it was just said to make sure I could bring her out of the store without any problems.
> 
> And why should petstores stop selling animals cos someone says something to them? They don't know if your telling the truth do they? How can they, how can any store actually know that a customer is telling the truth.


You _did_ have a choice though & decided to put your wants over the needs of an animal, who can't tell you if she's lonely or bored
3 reasons why pet shops souldn't sell animals:
1. Pet shops buy their 'stock' from rodent farms or unethical breeders who couldn't care less where their animals end up
2. Pet shops often give out of date or downright wrong information to customers, putting a sale over the welfare of their animals
3. Pet shops encourage impulse buying- 'oh look at the cute rat wantwantwant!'
I, & many others on here, end up taking on the sad little victims of the 'I want it now/I want cute babies/I haven't thought this through' mentality, which IMO would be greatly lessened if pet shops were to stop selling live animals


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww shes a gorgeous little rat, please take the advice youve been given and get her a companion of her own kind.. you cant compare a rat to a dog, dogs are one of the few social species who can thrive without their ownkind and with humans as their sole companions ....im afraid the same cant be said of rats they Need to be with their own kind to be happy.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I know lots of people buy pets on impulse from petstores, but I didn't. I wanted a rat and had already looked about /tried other places in the hope of finding one closish, but unfortunately they didn't have anything. I can't drive and can't expect someone else to take me halfway around the country for a rodent. I didn't bring her on impulse, I have gotten somewhere to put her temporarily, and I am getting a big new cage next week. It wasn't a case of go in petstore 'oh look at the cute rat wantwantwant!', I had phoned up the day before to see if they had any in. Having such a job to locate one, I decided it would be best if I went to fetch her as soon as possible before she sold, worry about a cage which can ordered anytime online afterwards, and decided that a temp cage would do for a week or so. 

I am not comparing her to a dog, I am just saying that if it is the first time you have owned something don't your normally start off with one first incase you get in to problems? I only mentioned the dog as it is the most obvious one, but the same could be said for virtually any pet that is beyond the work of an average dwarf hamster. If you'd never had a baby before in your life, would you really want 2 to start with, when you were only just starting out? I've had chinchillas, but only one at a time, as I'd never owned one before and wanted to get to know what one was like before adding any extras. Surely that it common sense logic?

Peter - thank you for your comments, your way of putting it (indicating that I could get another rat later on if I so chose, rather than demanding that I do it) ,is much better and nicer and than those who have told me that I must rehome her cos I obviously don't love her

I suppose going on that logic that means I don't love my mouse either as they like company, but she lives alone and always has done. She is 3 1/2 though so it cant have done her that much harm


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> Superash thank you, and I will. I did actually say I had lied to [email protected] because I knew people on here would have a go at me for buying her there, (despite having no other feasable choice), in an effort to slate my saying it's ok to buy from there, so I felt it better that I say 'well actually they aren't as bad you everyone here makes out'. It has backfired horribly on me however, cos it's all been taken out of context. When I said on here I lied to them, I didn't outright say "oh I don't want another I have one already", all I did was when the girl was going through the checklist of how big she'll get, what to feed her etc, she asked me if I had any more rats at home, and I said yes as I was afraid they wouldn't let me have her otherwise. It was just a little white lie, same as when she asked me what sort of cage I had, I told her a furet plus even though I haven't actually gotten one yet. Again, I wasn't sure if they'd stop me bringing her home without a cage, so as I have a temporary set up and intend to get a furet plus next week, I told them a small lie. It's not really a big deal - its not like I said I have a huge cage for her to the shop, whilst fully intending keeping her in a hamster cage, it was just said to make sure I could bring her out of the store without any problems.
> 
> And why should petstores stop selling animals cos someone says something to them? They don't know if your telling the truth do they? How can they, how can any store actually know that a customer is telling the truth.


This just gets better and better (not), are you really saying that not only did you choose to *lie* so that you could get what you wanted, you don't even have a suitable cage for her?????????????

Just an FYI, a white lie is still a lie 

I really hope you wake up sooner rather than later (I am actually hoping you are very young and just have some growing up to do):mad2:

(I know I said I was done with this thread but you have hit a nerve with me, 99% of my animals are here because someone put their own wants before the needs of the pet )


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> I know lots of people buy pets on impulse from petstores, but I didn't. I wanted a rat and had already looked about /tried other places in the hope of finding one closish, but unfortunately they didn't have anything. I can't drive and can't expect someone else to take me halfway around the country for a rodent. I didn't bring her on impulse, I have gotten somewhere to put her temporarily, and I am getting a big new cage next week. It wasn't a case of go in petstore 'oh look at the cute rat wantwantwant!', I had phoned up the day before to see if they had any in. Having such a job to locate one, I decided it would be best if I went to fetch her as soon as possible before she sold, worry about a cage which can ordered anytime online afterwards, and decided that a temp cage would do for a week or so.
> 
> Peter - thank you for your comments, your way of putting it (indicating that I could get another rat later on if I so chose, rather than demanding that I do it) ,is much better and nicer and than those who have told me that I must rehome her cos I obviously don't love her
> 
> I suppose going on that logic that means I don't love my mouse either as they like company, but she lives alone and always has done. She is 3 1/2 though so it cant have done her that much harm


Oh and also you didn't look very far, I know of 3 (yes 3) rescues that rehome nationally, so don't try that excuse


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

I'm not sure why people aren't researching the animals they are buying!
And if people had there wouldn't be any question of buying two rats or only one.
And why would you buy an animal when clearly not prepared for one yet.
The most BASIC of things you need is a cage... you don't even have one of those yet. Any reason you couldn't wait untill you could provide a proper living enviroment? or were you just buying this animal on a whim? Spur of the moment thing? I know you say it wasn't but to most rodent/animal owners, I think they'd say it sounds like a spur of the moment thing that hadn't had allot of thought or consideration put into it.
What I've said sounds harsh I know but that's how I feel about this situation.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

colliewobble said:


> I know lots of people buy pets on impulse from petstores, but I didn't.


oh really? so what do you call buying a rat before you even have a cage then


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> I didn't bring her on impulse, I have gotten somewhere to put her temporarily


Surely if you'd thought this through you would have arranged to have a cage already set up ready, or at least bought the cage at the time of getting the rat



B3rnie said:


> This just gets better and better (not), are you really saying that not only did you choose to *lie* so that you could get what you wanted, you don't even have a suitable cage for her?????????????
> 
> Just an FYI, a white lie is still a lie
> 
> ...


Me too, everyone here with me now is either a rescue or rehome, its a nationwide epidemic


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Me too, everyone here with me now is either a rescue or rehome, its a nationwide epidemic


As much as I love my lot, it sucks doesn't it


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> Superash thank you, and I will. I did actually say I had lied to [email protected] because I knew people on here would have a go at me for buying her there, (despite having no other feasable choice), in an effort to slate my saying it's ok to buy from there, so I felt it better that I say 'well actually they aren't as bad you everyone here makes out'. It has backfired horribly on me however, cos it's all been taken out of context. When I said on here I lied to them, I didn't outright say "oh I don't want another I have one already", all I did was when the girl was going through the checklist of how big she'll get, what to feed her etc, she asked me if I had any more rats at home, and I said yes as I was afraid they wouldn't let me have her otherwise. It was just a little white lie, same as when she asked me what sort of cage I had, I told her a furet plus even though I haven't actually gotten one yet. Again, I wasn't sure if they'd stop me bringing her home without a cage, so as I have a temporary set up and intend to get a furet plus next week, I told them a small lie. It's not really a big deal - its not like I said I have a huge cage for her to the shop, whilst fully intending keeping her in a hamster cage, it was just said to make sure I could bring her out of the store without any problems.
> 
> And why should petstores stop selling animals cos someone says something to them? They don't know if your telling the truth do they? How can they, how can any store actually know that a customer is telling the truth.


THEY WON'T SELL A LONE RAT BECAUSE THEY SHOULDN'T BE ALONE!
THEY WON'T SELL YOU AN ANIMAL WITHOUT A PROPER PLACE TO LIVE BECAUSE THAT'S DEPRIVING AN ANIMAL OF THE MOST BASIC OF THINGS!
It was a selfish thing to do, to lie just to get the animal you want when you couldn't provide it with the things it NEEDS straight away.
You NEED to be ready before you bring an animal home!
Thats common sense!!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

How many more times??? I HAVE gotten a cage for her. I just want to improve on it with another one. Like I want to get my gerbils a bigger home cos whilst their cage is fine, I would like it to be a bit bigger for them. She is a baby rat, she is in a starter cage before I move her into a larger one, what it wrong with that? Have you never bought a starter cage for a hamster, then improved onto a bigger one once it's grown a bit? SHE IS SAFE AND SOUND AND PERFECTLY FINE in a cage atm. As for buying the cage with her, how the Hell was I meant to carry it on a bus for god's sake? In fact how was I meant to carry it around with me full stop?

Maybe there are rescue places that rehome nationwide, but how am I meant to get to them? I DONT DRIVE. And when I couriered my rabbits, it cost nearly £150 EACH to do so, and I just don't have that money for a courier atm, especially for something I can get for £8 by going on a £5 bus journey.

And, sorry, but not everyone wants a rescue pet. Some people want a young baby animal, that has never had the misfortune of bad experiences, who can be brought up as the owner wants. I know some animals are there through no fault of their own, like someone's died and there's noone to look after it, but the majority are there either cos their 'problem pets' or cos the previous owner didn't look after them, badly treated or ignored and cannot be handled or trust people. Whilst I applaud anyone who takes on an animal like this, it isn't for everyone, and it's not for me. I like a pet who is happy to be petted and around me, not something which hides away in its bed and I never see it. Yes pets shouldn't be in rescue centres cos people have gotten bored with them, and yes they most deffinately should be given a second chance, but not everybody has it in them to spend weeks or even months trying to get an animals to even stay in the same room as them.

And as for lying, have none of you ever told a little white lie? Ever? How's about the rabbit thread where someone suggested telling someone who's rabbit they were looking after, that it had escaped or the fox had eaten it, simply cos you didn't like they way it was kept? Or is that not lying?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> I suppose going on that logic that means I don't love my mouse either as they like company, but she lives alone and always has done. She is 3 1/2 though so it cant have done her that much harm


It's not that anyone is questioning whether you love your animals Colliewobble, what is being questioned is that you don't seem to intend to provide company for the animal at a later date or at all from what your replies have been on this thread. If you were to say that you were were going to arrange a companion for your rat (and for your mouse, no female mouse should ever be kept alone unless their is a health or behavioural issue that would prevent it) at a slightly later date you would find that no one would have any complaints with what you are posting. Everyone on here is only concerned that your pet gets the best possible life and that all aspects of their life are fulfulled - depriving your mouse and rat of company just because you don't feel that they need it or because they have always lived alone does not make keeping them alone right. And if anyone was serious about getting rats they wouldn't be getting one to "see what it is like" and would have spent time with other people's rats instead. I spent 2 years researching mice before getting them, speaking to other pet owners and meeting their pets and spent a day with the breeder (letting her know that I had never had mice before so wanted to see them in their environment and handle them without any limitations) to see what they like. Only then did I decide to get 4 girls as I knew that female mice need company. I've kept a girl singly when she lost her sister and only long enough to find her a friend. The same with my boys - some of my male mice have been kept alone due to fighting with their brothers and due to the fact that it was impossible to introduce them to entire males but I have waited on my vet learning about castrating male mice and after a year alone 4 of my boys are about to get a friend. Keeping an animal alone when it is categorised as being a social animal is not fair on the animal. We know you love your rat and are new to keeping ratties, but I hope that you are planning on finding a friend for your girl Tia even if it is a little way off.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> And, sorry, but not everyone wants a rescue pet. Some people want a young baby animal, that has never had the misfortune of bad experiences, who can be brought up as the owner wants. I know some animals are there through no fault of their own, like someone's died and there's noone to look after it, but the majority are there either cos their 'problem pets' or cos the previous owner didn't look after them, badly treated or ignored and cannot be handled or trust people. Whilst I applaud anyone who takes on an animal like this, it isn't for everyone, and it's not for me. I like a pet who is happy to be petted and around me, not something which hides away in its bed and I never see it. Yes pets shouldn't be in rescue centres cos people have gotten bored with them, and yes they most deffinately should be given a second chance, but not everybody has it in them to spend weeks or even months trying to get an animals to even stay in the same room as them.


There is no such thing as a problem pet, just idiotic owners who can't look after or manage their pets. Driving isn't an issue if you had been interested in rehoming a pet as many people would help in setting up a train to get your pet to you and many rescues work nationwide so have people near you do home checks so you don't actually need to go to the rescue  Baby animals are often there as well due to overbreeding, missexing and accidental litters  And in my experience, no rescue would ever let any animal be rehomed if it could not be handled at all or did not trust people - in the cases where animals like that are rehomed the rescues often state that they are for experienced owners and will provide assistance in looking after and handling the animal  I have bought from pet shops (local ones that breed their own stock or source from small local breeders) before as well Colliewobble, so I am not concerned about that, I just wanted to clarify your perception of a rescue animal and rescues in general


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

well you'r very lucky that you live close enough to a breeder to be able to do that. As for my mouse, she was nearly 7 months old when I got her, had never had another mouse for company, and she is now 3 1/2, skin and bone and can hardly move. I don't really think she'd appreciate another mouse jumping all over her somehow.

re rescues, I can't even get to one to go and see what they have in. I'm hardly gonna struggle to get to one if I don't even know if there is anything there am I? And if I was getting one from a centre I would definately want to have seen it first properly before taking it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> How many more times??? I HAVE gotten a cage for her. I just want to improve on it with another one. Like I want to get my gerbils a bigger home cos whilst their cage is fine, I would like it to be a bit bigger for them. She is a baby rat, she is in a starter cage before I move her into a larger one, what it wrong with that? Have you never bought a starter cage for a hamster, then improved onto a bigger one once it's grown a bit? SHE IS SAFE AND SOUND AND PERFECTLY FINE in a cage atm. As for buying the cage with her, how the Hell was I meant to carry it on a bus for god's sake? In fact how was I meant to carry it around with me full stop?
> 
> Maybe there are rescue places that rehome nationwide, but how am I meant to get to them? I DONT DRIVE. And when I couriered my rabbits, it cost nearly £150 EACH to do so, and I just don't have that money for a courier atm, especially for something I can get for £8 by going on a £5 bus journey.
> 
> ...


I think the majority of 'problem' pets are actually handed in by 'problem' owners, there are many lovely (and young) rats in rescues nationwide.
Oh & if you have transport issues with a rescue or reputable breeder there's always rat trains that can be organised, but if you'd researched a bit more in depth you'd know about those


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Look I can hardly even bid on cages etc on ebay cos there not near me and their's nothing/noone coming my way I can ask to pick it up. If I can't even do that, what chance is there that someone could have sent me a rat? sort of mailing it I don't see how.

And I had enough trouble locating a breeder who was willing to transport a rabbit to me cos they though the journey was too much, what breeder is gonna let me have a rat shipped?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> well you'r very lucky that you live close enough to a breeder to be able to do that. As for my mouse, she was nearly 7 months old when I got her, had never had another mouse for company, and she is now 3 1/2, skin and bone and can hardly move. I don't really think she'd appreciate another mouse jumping all over her somehow.


I didn't live near one and had to take a four hour drive to get there, but there was always the alternative for you of finding out if friends had rats and you being able to do that. It all depends on just how sincere you are in taking the animal on and ensuring that you aren't getting into something that you can't cope with. And as for your mouse, I agree, getting a friend now is far too late and she won't appreciate it, but you should never have left her without a friend in the first place, regardless of the fact that she did not have one when you got her. What you have done is deprived her of living a full life.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

They aren't shipped by courier, they are transported by friendly people who are going that way anyway and have room in their car for a pair of rats. This might mean you have to wait a little while for your rats, but that's no bad thing. Rats adjust very well to being transported as they are more curious by nature then rabbits. 

Many rescues have baby rats in as most pet shops can't tell the difference between males and females. Most rats in rescue centres are there because of idiot owners, but that doesn't mean that will be aggressive and unhandleable.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

This has been taken out of hand. She clearly loves her animals and at no point in her original post saying 'i will never get her another rat' everyone started jumping down her throat saying 'rehome the rat, demanding she get a rat basically the next day'. By the sounds of it she is taking in people advice (hopefully) and will get her rat a companion in the near future! She is probably best getting another rat once she finds her bigger cage then introduce them both into the cage at once. I completely agree with animal rescues and think they're brilliant and i think people who buy pets as a spur of the moment thing should not be allowed to keep animals. Although, some people might not feel rescue animals for them, and that is their right, you cannot make them buy from a rescue. You have all jumped to the conclusion she did not have a cage, when she has a start up cage. I do agree with points from each side but i do hope (colliewobble) that you will get her a companion once you get a larger cage


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> And as for lying, have none of you ever told a little white lie? Ever? How's about the rabbit thread where someone suggested telling someone who's rabbit they were looking after, that it had escaped or the fox had eaten it, simply cos you didn't like they way it was kept? Or is that not lying?


i wouldn`t lie to obtain an animal , however much i wanted one , if i knew of an animal being mistreated or not being kept in proper conditions , damn right i`d lie if i thought i could give the animal a better home


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Also, colliewobble quite obviously didn't know that rescue centres would help transport them to her. Its information that she's missed


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

peter0 said:


> Also, colliewobble quite obviously didn't know that rescue centres would help transport them to her. Its information that she's missed


Thats why thorough research is so, so important, the OP's been a member of this forum for a while & could have asked for advice on here in advance in order to be prepared, or done a search, or joined a rat owners' forum. With modern technology there really isn't much excuse for not researching properly


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Awww, cute rate!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Thats why thorough research is so, so important, the OP's been a member of this forum for a while & could have asked for advice on here in advance in order to be prepared, or done a search, or joined a rat owners' forum. With modern technology there really isn't much excuse for not researching properly


Yes, but she might have just assumed that they did not help transport them, i didnt find out until a little while ago, perhaps she should have researched that but if she already guessed that they didnt do it you wouldn't think to search for it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't drive anymore and I don't have any rescues close by either, but I have a rescue an hours drive away that brings me cases that they can't rehome due to being terminal, medical conditions or severe behavioural issues. Also I have taken on rats and hamsters from Furry Friends Animal Rescue who are a 3 hours drive away, we managed to arrange someone to bring them up to me it really isn't that hard.
You don't need to go to the rescue in person, you view their animals on a website (the majority of rescues have websites these days), once you find one that you like you email or phone them, they then arrange for you to either send pictures of your set up or a home visit from someone near you if you pass that stage they will then help make arrangements for a fluff run, once that is sorted you send them the donation required and when the animal gets to you, you will be requested to sign 2 contracts (one you keep the other goes back to the rescue) and that's it. With the age of the internet it is so easy to help get rescues the right home as there are hundreds of people that want to help.

Rescues are always full of babies, you don't have to take on something you don't want to. Even if they don't have any babies when you first look it won't be long before some come in, if you had researched properly you would have found this out.

But tbh that isn't even the point, the point is you know you need to get your a rat a friend, it isn't something that would be nice, it is something that your rat will thank you for. It is a proven fact that lone rats don't cope well, they suffer mentally some will show symptoms of this and some will suffer silently.
And to answer your question no I have never told a lie to get what I want, I've never needed to 



peter0 said:


> This has been taken out of hand. She clearly loves her animals and at no point in her original post saying '*i will never get her another rat' *everyone started jumping down her throat saying 'rehome the rat, demanding she get a rat basically the next day'. By the sounds of it she is taking in people advice (hopefully) and will get her rat a companion in the near future! She is probably best getting another rat once she finds her bigger cage then introduce them both into the cage at once. I completely agree with animal rescues and think they're brilliant and i think people who buy pets as a spur of the moment thing should not be allowed to keep animals. Although, some people might not feel rescue animals for them, and that is their right, you cannot make them buy from a rescue. You have all jumped to the conclusion she did not have a cage, when she has a start up cage. I do agree with points from each side but i do hope (colliewobble) that you will get her a companion once you get a larger cage


Colliewobble has stated several times that they have no intention of getting her a friend.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

peter0 said:


> This has been taken out of hand. She clearly loves her animals and at no point in her original post saying 'i will never get her another rat'


actually, she has said it multiple times



colliewobble said:


> I have been wanting a rat for a while now





colliewobble said:


> Yeah I know Rats like company, but I have never owned one before, so only wanted one. And no, [email protected] did not sell me a single rat, I lied and said I had another at home. IMO she is fine on her own





colliewobble said:


> I won't be without one again that's for sure - but one at a time


just a couple of times, and i didnt get past the first page with quotes there


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

She has never directly said 'i will never get another rat' Her reply to my first comment on this was 'thank you for your comments, your way of putting it (indicating that I could get another rat later on if I so chose, rather than demanding that I do it) ,is much better and nicer and than those who have told me that I must rehome her cos I obviously don't love her' So she said that she could another rat later on, and i believe she will.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well perhaps she did say that, but at the same time, if everyone didn't jump down her throat demanding she get one straight away, she probably would have listened but if everyones going nuts at her she's going to get quite p'd off..


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

peter0 said:


> Well perhaps she did say that, but at the same time, if everyone didn't jump down her throat demanding she get one straight away, she probably would have listened but if everyones going nuts at her she's going to get quite p'd off..


This is on her OP


> Yeah I know Rats like company, but I have never owned one before, so only wanted one. And no, [email protected] did not sell me a single rat, I lied and said I had another at home. IMO she is fine on her own, she is out most of the day with me, and I honestly think it is better that I have only one who is out on my shoulder for hours about the house, than giving her less attention/exercise cos I have another one that needs letting out.


That is the reason people tried to explain that rats need company, not one person jumped on Colliewobble until this was said



> Why if she is out most of the day does she need another rat? She'd hardly see it so what'd be the point? And if I had more than one to see to she'd get less time spent with her


and then


> And sorry, but no I am not getting another rat


That is why people are upset, we only responded to what Colliewobble wrote themselves


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay, even if I had done thousands of pages of research, I would never have thought about rescue transport, because tbh I didn't really want one from a rescue, so why would I look?

Not everyone knows everything, I didn't know that there was such a thing as a 'rat train' - well lets be hones who would really? That doesn't mean you havent researched properly. My friend who loves animals and has many had no idea there was such a thing as a pet courier until I told her how I got my rabbits. In fact, I only found out about them by chance. These types of things arent really likely to come up in everyday life, so why would the majority of people, expect those 'in the know' think about such a thing? I'm guessing that those that do, are the ones that all know each other form the various pet shows/breed shows that are held in the country. Unfortunately, much as I'd like to able to attend those shows I can't get to them, so won't meet that many 'in the know' people. 

Right, I've said this before, I am not allowed another rat. My dad didn't even know I'd gotten this one, he thought I was gonna get another Chinese hamster. Having literally only just reduced the amount of pets I had, he'd have gone mental if I'd appeared from my 'shopping trip' with not one unexpected rat but 2. Rats grow much bigger than gerbils/hamsters, so yes 2 would certainly make a difference to 1. Maybe I didn't get much preparation time, but I had been actually wanting a rat for some time. I had been meant to be going to college for the next 2 years, so didn't think I'd be getting one until then, but it didn't work out. I only came back home last week, took several days to persuade my mum to let me have a rat to make up for a sucky few months and college, and gotten her last tuesday. When exactly was I meant to have already gotten a cage ready in that space of time, when I originally though I wouldn't be looking for 2 years?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> Okay, even if I had done thousands of pages of research, I would never have thought about rescue transport, because tbh I didn't really want one from a rescue, so why would I look?
> 
> Not everyone knows everything, I didn't know that there was such a thing as a 'rat train' - well lets be hones who would really? That doesn't mean you havent researched properly. My friend who loves animals and has many had no idea there was such a thing as a pet courier until I told her how I got my rabbits. In fact, I only found out about them by chance. These types of things arent really likely to come up in everyday life, so why would the majority of people, expect those 'in the know' think about such a thing? I'm guessing that those that do, are the ones that all know each other form the various pet shows/breed shows that are held in the country. Unfortunately, much as I'd like to able to attend those shows I can't get to them, so won't meet that many 'in the know' people.
> 
> Right, I've said this before, I am not allowed another rat. My dad didn't even know I'd gotten this one, he thought I was gonna get another Chinese hamster. Having literally only just reduced the amount of pets I had, he'd have gone mental if I'd appeared from my 'shopping trip' with not one unexpected rat but 2. Rats grow much bigger than gerbils/hamsters, so yes 2 would certainly make a difference to 1. Maybe I didn't get much preparation time, but I had been actually wanting a rat for some time. I had been meant to be going to college for the next 2 years, so didn't think I'd be getting one until then, but it didn't work out. I only came back home last week, took several days to persuade my mum to let me have a rat to make up for a sucky few months and college, and gotten her last tuesday. When exactly was I meant to have already gotten a cage ready in that space of time, when I originally though I wouldn't be looking for 2 years?


Maybe you should have stuck to getting a Chinese 
I give up, I'm out.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

@B3rnie, maybe if people kept on explaining and persauding that would have helped

@CollieWobble, If one of your parents agree's and one doesn't you should really wait until both agree. You really need to persaude your father that your new rat need company, or she will become lonley and depressed. Try your hardest as this is not fair on the animal. I'm not saying 'go get rid of her, or you don't love her' im saying go, try and hopefully succeed at getting her a companion as this is an important part for a rat. With any animal really


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> Okay, even if I had done thousands of pages of research, I would never have thought about rescue transport, because tbh I didn't really want one from a rescue, so why would I look?
> 
> Not everyone knows everything, I didn't know that there was such a thing as a 'rat train' - well lets be hones who would really? That doesn't mean you havent researched properly. My friend who loves animals and has many had no idea there was such a thing as a pet courier until I told her how I got my rabbits. In fact, I only found out about them by chance. These types of things arent really likely to come up in everyday life, so why would the majority of people, expect those 'in the know' think about such a thing? I'm guessing that those that do, are the ones that all know each other form the various pet shows/breed shows that are held in the country. Unfortunately, much as I'd like to able to attend those shows I can't get to them, so won't meet that many 'in the know' people.
> 
> Right, I've said this before, I am not allowed another rat. My dad didn't even know I'd gotten this one, he thought I was gonna get another Chinese hamster. Having literally only just reduced the amount of pets I had, he'd have gone mental if I'd appeared from my 'shopping trip' with not one unexpected rat but 2. Rats grow much bigger than gerbils/hamsters, so yes 2 would certainly make a difference to 1. Maybe I didn't get much preparation time, but I had been actually wanting a rat for some time. I had been meant to be going to college for the next 2 years, so didn't think I'd be getting one until then, but it didn't work out. I only came back home last week, took several days to persuade my mum to let me have a rat to make up for a sucky few months and college, and gotten her last tuesday. When exactly was I meant to have already gotten a cage ready in that space of time, when I originally though I wouldn't be looking for 2 years?


I'm sorry but with every post you make you are digging yourself a deeper hole, not only did you lie to get the rat but you lied to your dad before getting her, you didn't think this through at all & I fail to see why you keep trying to justify your actions when you have done enough research to know that they need company but have blatantly ignored this & lied for self gratification while ignoring the needs of a sentient being:frown2:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't want another Chinese, I wanted a rat And seeing as I already have other pets including 2 dogs, which also take up my time, I couldn't have more than one. If someone tells you you can only have one of something and be grateful for that, you only get one. I am lucky not to have gotten into trouble for buying one, no way was I risking 2. Maybe one day when I don't have as many, I may be allowed another one, but not at the moment. It is not my house, I don't pay for it, so I am grateful for what I am allowed to bring - anything else and I'd be pushing my luck.

Oh and I'm not waiting til both parents agree - it took me 10 years to get them both to agree to a dog!


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

honestly at first i was kinda on your side about some people jumping on your back but then i read the increasingly awful replies from you along with several comments about never getting more than one rat at a time which seemed to me like you are going to do it to spite everyone here when what youre actually doing is hurting your rat to get back at this forums members. i know it doesnt seem like she needs company but she really does they will become clingy and sometimes mentally unstable if they dont (think how a person would become if they were kept in solitary confinement for the rest of their lives with only a few hours a day with something that never spoke their language or played with them properly like another human would) 

as for the last few posts it seems like youre just getting this rat as a distraction and to feel better from your last few months of college not working out, that and the fact that she doesnt have a proper cage, you didnt tell your dad till it was too late and the fact that you lied to the pet shop owner to get your rat that very instant (yes she might have been sold while you waited for the bigger cage BUT stores like pets at home WILL get more each week they run out of an animal, they have the rodent farms with a constant supply so its not like it wan an emergency for you to get her)


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Its being pretty irresposible. The rat needs company so you need to try. My mum wouldn't let my older brother and sister keep pets when they were younger as she wasn't fond of them. But i have always pushed for them and i've had many pets over the year and right now i have, 1 dog, 2 cats, 2 mice, 8 chipmunks and im getting 2 guinea pigs soon. I understand your father might not be as easy as my mum, but you need to try for you rat. It is not fair on her to keep her alone. I bought my first chipmunk who lived alone and she appeared 'okay' but since she's met up with the others shes a lot happier and doesn't get bored as easy..


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> I didn't want another Chinese, I wanted a rat And seeing as I already have other pets including 2 dogs, which also take up my time, I couldn't have more than one. *If someone tells you you can only have one of something and be grateful for that, you only get one*. I am lucky not to have gotten into trouble for buying one, no way was I risking 2. Maybe one day when I don't have as many, I may be allowed another one, but not at the moment. It is not my house, I don't pay for it, so I am grateful for what I am allowed to bring - anything else and I'd be pushing my luck.
> 
> Oh and I'm not waiting til both parents agree - it took me 10 years to get them both to agree to a dog!


Wrong 

If I was told I would only be allowed one rat, I wouldn't get one. And before you say it I *have* had to make that decision before 

I repeat what simplysardonic said


> I'm sorry but with every post you make you are digging yourself a deeper hole


:mad2::mad2:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

colliewobble said:


> I didn't want another Chinese, I wanted a rat And seeing as I already have other pets including 2 dogs, which also take up my time, I couldn't have more than one. If someone tells you you can only have one of something and be grateful for that, you only get one. I am lucky not to have gotten into trouble for buying one, no way was I risking 2. Maybe one day when I don't have as many, I may be allowed another one, but not at the moment. It is not my house, I don't pay for it, so I am grateful for what I am allowed to bring - anything else and I'd be pushing my luck.
> 
> Oh and I'm not waiting til both parents agree - it took me 10 years to get them both to agree to a dog!


no, if some one tells you you can only have one of something, you put the animals first and only get one of animals that like to live alone, eg chinese or syrian hamsters, NOT rats, rats NEED to be kept together

please stop being a little brat, you sound so so so spoilt, and you only care about what you want, what about the poor rat, people with your attitude actually disgust me, i feel so sorry for your poor neglected rat (yes you are neglecting her by forcing her to live on her own)


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was trying to help you colliewobble, but your throwing it back. You are acting spoilt now and putting yourself well before you rat. As Lil Miss said you should have got a pet who likes to be alone, not a highly sociable animal who craves companionship of it own kind. If i was forced to choose, 1 pet to live by itself, depressed or not to have one, i wouldn't take the animal. Its simple as really, your being really selfish and very ignorant.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*Ok guys.. lets chill.. nearly all agree that and know that Rats are not animals who like to live in solitude.. They need there own species..

Now lets all leave this thread as there are some lovely threads an pictures on Petforums..*


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I was being sarcastic when I wrote about only ever getting one at a time in future- hence the smiley with the rolled eyes

For the last time I have a proper cage - a starter cage for a baby rat before it grows to needing a bigger one.

I had thought things through properly - I bought 2 rabbits, 5 hamsters, 6 mice and 3 gerbils home on the QT practically in one go, so my dad couldn't say no to them as theyd already be here, but I had cages,food, bedding. space etc for them all, as I had thought things through properly before going for them. Same for my rat.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*so enough squabbling on here now.. The End *


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Im not denying you don't have a suitable cage, a starter cage until you find a bigger one is fine. I'm not saying you do not love your animals but seriously you need to persaude your father that you need one more rat. Tell him that will be the last pet, you will help extra around the house. Do ANYTHING you can to get him to let you get another rat. I know you love your rat, so you should do this for her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> I didn't want another Chinese, I wanted a rat And seeing as I already have other pets including 2 dogs, which also take up my time, I couldn't have more than one. If someone tells you you can only have one of something and be grateful for that, you only get one. I am lucky not to have gotten into trouble for buying one, no way was I risking 2. Maybe one day when I don't have as many, I may be allowed another one, but not at the moment. It is not my house, I don't pay for it, so I am grateful for what I am allowed to bring - anything else and I'd be pushing my luck.
> 
> Oh and I'm not waiting til both parents agree - it took me 10 years to get them both to agree to a dog!


i have numerous pets which take up my time , i don`t begrudge them the care involved , it don`t stop me having more , you make it sound like such a chore looking after your animals when you put it the way you have , maybe your animals would be better off without you in that case. it may not be your house though it hasn`t stopped you obtaining more animals , animals you`ve lied to to gain ownership of in the first place , maybe if you told your parents rats need to be paired up and you hadn`t researched it proporly , told them you lied to pets at home to get her home to you in the first place , they may agree to you having another one , or they`d probably do what i would do with my kids in that case , make you take her back to where you got her from , frog march you down there and admit to pets at home that you lied saying you had another to get her home in the first place. you can`t think of your own needs when animals come into the equation , you need to think more about theirs and whats best for them. don`t sound like you are sacrificing a great deal , when you admit that you lied not only to pets at home , but to your parents too , but on the otherhand you are quite happy to sacrifice the happiness and wellbeing of that poor little rat for your own selfish needs and wants


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I am not spoilt actually. My friends who ownd rats all only had one so although I thought she'd like friends, I didn't see it neccesary - certainly not enough to stop me from buying one. If my friends can keep one on it's own obviously I'm gonna think that too.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with diablo. Your pets depend on you to give them their own species company and look after them. If you already have enough on your plate dont add more onto it. I'm 16 work full time for my father but every time im on a break at home or finished work i spend every minute with my animals making sure they are cared for more than i am. They bring you enjoyment and you love your pets but you have to do whats right for them!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Your friend may have kept them on their own, but you should have thought 'i'll go with what i find on the internet, pet forums, info from shops' not by what your friends have kept them like. You should want to keep them better than your friends and make sure your rats have the company they need


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

How dare you? I DON'T find my pets a chore at all - I love looking after them and cleaning them out. I don't mind how many I have to look after. However, my Dad reckons I have enough on my plate and don't need anymore at this moment in time. What is wrong with that? And I highly doubt I would keep buying them if I found them such a 'chore', let alone have had 20 at a time


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok I shall ask once more.. please leave this be now.. and lets not carry on with this...


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

if your friends jumped off a cliff would you think thats ok to do too? im not trying to have a go at you but your friends dont know more than a whole forum full of experienced rats owners and the whole internet (every rat related website says you need 2 or they WILL develop mental problems with clingyness and unstability and fustration aggression), just because your friends do it you shouldnt

and yes a starter cage is having a cage however whats the point when you could have gotten her that massive cage in the first place and given her more room and play area in it. i completely do not see the point of starter cages, what the animal can have as an adult it can certainly have as a youngster (the exception of course being with small babies) and the fact you lied about having the bigger one points to the fact that you knew your starter cage wasnt big enough for her to be happy in even at that age (otherwise the pets at home staff wouldnt have minded) 

i know its hard to admit youre wrong when people argue with you and ive been there myself here when i bought a rotastak cage earlier this year thinking itd be more natural with tunnels and stuff but im actually glad these forumers disagreed with me and persuaded me to sell it for a better one, i can visibly see how much happier my hamster is now and you will visibly see how much happier your rat will be if you sit down and talk with your parents and persuade them to let you have another, print off fact sheets and infomation about rat mental illnesses and aggression to show them if you have to, drill it into them whenever they dont want to hear it until they give in. if youve had all those animals in the past and recently downsized quite a bit i dont see how theyd have a real problem with one more addition


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

If your dad thinks you have enough on your plate, he would make you get rid of the rat you just bought.. One more rat isnt going to make you have to do anything else than you would do with one, as Acid said, drum it into their head that you NEED another rat. We're not trying to bully you, but truing to help you.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

It's not the care of them that stops me getting more, it's the fact I'm not allowed to at the moment. Like I've already said maybe one day when a few of the others are no longer with me, I might get another one. My rabbit was on her own the first year I had her, but I got another one earlier this year as a friend, cos I'd lost some of the others. She was perfectly fine for that year and hasnt been damaged in any way. So maybe in a few months Ill get another rat. BUT NOT NOW.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> How dare you? I DON'T find my pets a chore at all - I love looking after them and cleaning them out. I don't mind how many I have to look after. However, my Dad reckons I have enough on my plate and don't need anymore at this moment in time. What is wrong with that? And I highly doubt I would keep buying them if I found them such a 'chore', let alone have had 20 at a time


how dare you ? was that a question ?  
pity your dad didn`t say all this before you went out and lied to gain another , anyway i have a nice meal waiting for me so going to go off and eat that before i put another size 5 in it


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

rabbits arent rats though and your rabbit was almost certainly extremely lonely and stressed that entire first year, if you do care as much as you say why not start bugging your parents and showing them printed infomation like you bugged your mum for your first rat?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Acid said:


> rabbits arent rats though and your rabbit was almost certainly extremely lonely and stressed that entire first year, if you do care as much as you say why not start bugging your parents and showing them printed infomation like you bugged your mum for your first rat?


erm can I see a bigger pic of your avatar please.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Like Acid said, if you can persaude them to allow you to keep all the other pets, then im sure you could try for one more rat. For her sake try, she needs company, you cant just assume she'll be 'fine' you cannot speak to her and ask her how she is doing. My chipmunk Lilo was with her previous owner 1 year before i got her she lived herself and does this thing when she was in her old cage, were she ran vack and forward on the same spot continuesly and now she has a bigger cage and a lot more free running time, she doesn't do it as much but it still affects her, do not let you rat get lonley, make sure it always has company of another rat. I'm going off the bed i have work in the morning. But seriously have a good hard think about how another rat would benifit your previous rat and how to persaude you parents


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> erm can I see a bigger pic of your avatar please.


its off google somewhere


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Acid said:


> its off google somewhere


Well im that blind I can't see it proper.. is it off a hamster with scary teeth????


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

lol yeah someone edited monster teeth over its mouth:laugh: but i cant find the pic


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Acid said:


> lol yeah someone edited monster teeth over its mouth:laugh: but i cant find the pic


Ok I thought so.. I dont want nightmares.. so its ok.. I have the crazy Chewie bear sleeping in my room..lol I need no more reasons to give me scary dreams..:yikes:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I've just read this entire thread and all I can do is shake my head! Some people should NOT be allowed animals at all.
Lying to get a lone rat when you KNOW they need company is just not on. Like others have said you should put the animals needs before your wants, you are selfish.

Saying she's ok because she has you for company is not good enough.
How about we rip you away from your family and throw you in with a group of gorillas to live with for the rest of your life.....would you be happy? No you would not. You would want company of your own kind.
Who does your rat snuggle up to at night time? Not you I bet. So you force her to be lonely all night  Poor little thing.
Your rat needs a friend or a new home where someone will get it a friend.

Pet shops need to stop selling animals so silly spoilt people like you cant get animals and make them suffer for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I am sodding sick of this, I really am. I came on here cos I thought people would like to see pictures of her, I didn't expect such abuse, or I wouldn't have bothered. I am NOT an incosiderate pet owner, if you look back at some of my rabbit threads, you'll actually find that I bought another rabbit for mine on the reccomendations here, and had my original girl spayed (despite being terrified of doing so),again because of recommendations on here. I bought one rat,cos I've never had one before and want time to get used to one, that doesn't mean that in a couple of months or so I won't think of maybe getting another one. I have never said I will never get another rat to go with her, just not straight away whilst I get to know them. That is comon sense in my book. As it happens I absolutely adore her, and am now hooked on them, but just supposing if I'd bought her and found they weren't for me, and I had 2 to try and manage? That would make it a lot harder than one. And to everyone saying it is no more work than one, I fail to see that, it would need just the same time and attention as one, so how the heck can it be no different?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> I am sodding sick of this, I really am. I came on here cos I thought people would like to see pictures of her, I didn't expect such abuse, or I wouldn't have bothered. I am NOT an incosiderate pet owner, if you look back at some of my rabbit threads, you'll actually find that I bought another rabbit for mine on the reccomendations here, and had my original girl spayed (despite being terrified of doing so),again because of recommendations on here. I bought one rat,cos I've never had one before and want time to get used to one, that doesn't mean that in a couple of months or so I won't think of maybe getting another one. I have never said I will never get another rat to go with her, just not straight away whilst I get to know them. That is comon sense in my book. As it happens I absolutely adore her, and am now hooked on them, *but just supposing if I'd bought her and found they weren't for me, and I had 2 to try and manage? *That would make it a lot harder than one. And to everyone saying it is no more work than one, I fail to see that, it would need just the same time and attention as one, so how the heck can it be no different?


You actually just wrote that?! Its not a frigging car!!! You cant frigging test drive a pet to see if you like it!!!! Thats not common sence!!! Cant believe you wrote that! You MUST KNOW you want the pet BEFORE getting it! As well as knowing the pets needs!! EG IT WILL BE LONELY! x

*goes to calm down*


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> I am sodding sick of this, I really am. I came on here cos I thought people would like to see pictures of her, I didn't expect such abuse, or I wouldn't have bothered. I am NOT an incosiderate pet owner, if you look back at some of my rabbit threads, you'll actually find that I bought another rabbit for mine on the reccomendations here, and had my original girl spayed (despite being terrified of doing so),again because of recommendations on here. I bought one rat,cos I've never had one before and want time to get used to one, that doesn't mean that in a couple of months or so I won't think of maybe getting another one. I have never said I will never get another rat to go with her, just not straight away whilst I get to know them. That is comon sense in my book. As it happens I absolutely adore her, and am now hooked on them, but just supposing if I'd bought her and found they weren't for me, and I had 2 to try and manage? That would make it a lot harder than one. And to everyone saying it is no more work than one, I fail to see that, it would need just the same time and attention as one, so how the heck can it be no different?


If you had researched them properly you would have known if they were for you *before* buying them 

I would re-read your posts as you have stated several times that you have no intention of getting her a friend 
Your posts just continue to get better, you have a lot of growing up to do 

Anyway I'm off to go clean out my rats (not the plural there ) and watch them play fish for peas :thumbup:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh for Christ's sake there is no reasoning with you at all, you take everything someone says and take it out of context:mad2:! I KNOW that you need to make sure you want an animal before you get it, but with all the preparation in the world, it doesn't mean it will always work out. What if someone wants a rabbit or something more than any other type of pet, does hours of research, goes visits, but unfortunately once they've gotten it, it just doesn't work out - that it is after all not the right pet for them, even though they were sure it was? Wouldn't it make more sense that they only bought one to start off with,JUST IN CASE something like that happens? And I WASN'T thinking of her as though I would a car - shows just how well someone I've never met 'knows' me if they think that's how I am. ALL pets require 'maintenance' of some sort - and the more you have the more it takes. I distinctly remember RoboskiFan getting the same bulls*hit I've been getting, cos they dared to ask why someone with nearly 70 animals would possibly have time for another. They got ripped to pieces for asking a perfectly reasonable question - I would wonder how somebody manages that many too - because that is well over my limit to manage - both physically and financally. Doesn't mean that someone else can't though -what one person't limits are to another are very different - especially if some of the pets are dogs and not just small animals that are practically self exercising. I had 20 but won't have that many again, as it was too many for me personally, but someone may say that's hardly any and others would say they wouldn't know how to manage more than a couple of fish. I realised how many I can cope with and have drawn a limit , that limit is at the moment full- would you rather that I just kept buying and adding to them, til they have to be taken away cos I can't manage? When I've invitably got a couple less I will probably go and get another rat now, rather than another hamser etc because I like them. You all went on like I had to go out and get another rat RIGHT NOW (something in itself hard to do as I had a awful job getting this one), something that isn't possible for me, but that doesn't say it won't be in a month or so.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i have 9 rats.
they all come out for one hour everynight in my spare room or on my bed.
they all get attention.
in the day i pick one out of the cage and cuddle him.
then if there is another wanting a cuddle i cuddle him.and so on.
not all want a cuddle as they sleep most of the day.
humpfrey my russian blue rat is very very soppy and loves humans.so he gets to come out more.
but he also loves his brothers and friends!

your girl is lovely,she's a husky so she'll fade as she gets older its something that husky/roan rats do.

here are my recent additions,two 6 week old baby male happy together
and one of them down my top.
the other pic is of some of my older rats snuggling up enjoying each others company.u really arent being fare on your little girl.my two 6 week old babies love pinging about the cage and playfighting something that baby rats should be able to do,something that is natural to them.

i took on a male rat that was 12 months old had been living alone and in a hamster cage.
he had severve mental issues and was agrresive with humans.
the moment he went into the cage with my lot he became a different rat,he was very happy and became friendly towards me.

please think about getting your rat a female similar age friend.
Fancy Rats | Information | Why Rats Need Company


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

The point we are making is that you cant adopt a pet and decide its not for you, sorry but thats not how it works in any case. When you adopt a pet whether it be from a pet store, rescue or breeder etc you commit yourself to that animal both financially, emotionally, physically etc for the length of that animals life. It should not 'not work out' as you have made the decision to take care of a life.

Would you say the same about children? Someone really wants a baby, then they have one, realise its not all its cracked up to be.. then what? They cant give it back can they? no! why are the animals treated different? because some people think its okay to do this and its the rescue centres that have to pick up the pieces.

If you have your rattie for a month that rat will be lonely without friends as its impossible for you to be with it 24/7, another rat can be. What if you decide rats arent for you and u keep her alone for the rest of her life? She'll be lonely and you defo wouldnt bother with her.. or would you get a rescue to pick up the pieces too?

*PROPER* research needs to be done before getting an animal, interacting with the animals and knowing how much work is involved. Lying to get an animal is never right and dont make out to be the victim because you '..had a awful job getting this one'... you lied.. end of! not on! x


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I cant manage a whole group of rats, not with what I already have.

Mine hasn't got 'issues' and isn't aggressive in any way.

"I bought one rat,cos I've never had one before and want time to get used to one, that doesn't mean that in a couple of months or so I won't think of maybe getting another one. I have never said I will never get another rat to go with her, just not straight away whilst I get to know them."

That is my quote and it doesn't sound to me like I am saying I will never get her another rat. Just that I won't get one at the moment. That is not the same thing.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

the main reason people are getting mad is because youve admitted to lying to get her and its becoming clearer that youve impulse bought her (from the tiny cage to admitting she was bought to make you feel better from college and your dad didnt know and you have a small cage)

if you said you would get her a friend soon and meant it people wouldnt be as angry but youre saying maybe, you might get one in the future. shes going to be so lonely until then and yes she wont be displaying behavioural issues now because you havent had her seperated from other rats for long, give it a month or two and watch her slowly become more clingy and display stereotypical (obsessive) behaviour, she may even take to bar chewing, pacing, depression (yes rats can get depression and so can a lot of other animals) and aggression. thats without her becoming mentally unstable.

if you did decide she wasnt for you what would you have done with her? taken her back to the store or kept her in her cage all the time? whats wrong with taking two back to the store at the same time? another rat isnt going to raise the bus fare to take her back and at least if they werent for you your rat would have had some company


----------



## Tismoi (Jun 19, 2011)

> And sorry, but no I am not getting another rat, I wouldn't be allowed one.


and this is your quote from the very first page of this thread, clearly stating that you wont get another rat.

although this at least shows that you have taken something on board from what everyone has said, and are now at least considering getting another rat


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

that rat wasn't aggressive the lady said over the months he had gotten worse and worse.
all because he had no friends,the rat can then develop behavioural issues,some rats go round the bend.

it will be harder for u to intro another rat as she gets older,the best time to intro another rat is now while she's young.

really 1 more rat is no harder than having just the one rat.
i was like u when i was young at 14 i had my 1st rat on its own in a tiny cage on shavings/sawdust but soon realised that rats do much better on together.

at night when your asleep your rat is wide awake!
she has no company,she is bored and she is probably going to go round the bend as she has no company of her own kind to keep her sane.
she may start pulling her fur out too due to bordem.
rats on there can become cage aggressive too.

all these things can happen later on as she gets older.
things may seem hunky doorey at the min but the longer she's without company the worse she will get.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> *I cant manage a whole group of rats, not with what I already have.*
> 
> Mine hasn't got 'issues' and isn't aggressive in any way.
> 
> ...


Then maybe you should have waited until you're in a position to have a group of rats, rather than squeezing a single one in. A pair of rats is hardly going to be more work than one


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Right she is in a starter cage for now, what it wrong with that? If you buy a pet from [email protected] they'd sell you one anyway if they could, THEN YOU GET A BIGGER ONE WHEN SHE GROWS. I never buy starter cages from there anyway as their too small IMO. My starter cage is bigger than the ones they tried to sell me, I couldn't carry the one I wanted to get her on the bus, so instead of wasting money on a cage smaller than what I have for now for her, I told them I already had a cage. What is wrong with that? I can save the money from one of their too small starter cages to get her a wheel/hammocks/toys instead. Why pay money for a temporary cage that is smaller than what you already have?

And like I've said countless times now, I am not at the moment allowed another rat. Maybe in a month or so I will be. Meaning I can't have another right now, but possibly will in a couple of months. But that doesn't seem to be getting through to anyone - you all seem to expect and want me to go straight out to the nearest pet store and buy another rat - and I can't. 

Your also annoyed because I have said "I might" not " I will", well I can't say anything for sure can I? Anything can happen within a month or so - nobody knows. I could say I will be going to spain next month, but I can't say for sure can I? What if I get run over by a bus and I'm in hospital by next month - I wanted to go, fully intended to go, but that little thing called Fate threw a spanner in the works. So unless I now for absolute bombproof certain something, I say I 'might' do something -indicating that I am thinking of it, it is in my mind, I probably will do it if I can - but I can't say for sure 100%. anymore than anyone else can.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*Talk about going round and round and round and round and round.. *

*You have all had your say..

I have now closed this thread due to the constant bickering.. *


----------

